# Why vanilla??



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

I saw in a post where someone suggested to use vanilla... I assume for introducing a new cat. I need to introduce my 6 week old female kitten to my two 5 year old males. How do I use the vanilla and what exactly does it do?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

If I haven't missunderstood you put some vanilla on the coat of the cat (back on the neck or something) and since it smells nice and taste nice the other kitty will come and smell and lick the cat. Sort of a treat on a cat.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

CyberPet is on the right track. Put a drop of vanilla extract on the base of your kittys' neck, between the shoulder blades. It gives them the same scent and they don't get all hissy with one another because of different scents.

Nothing worse than hissy kittys... :wink:

Peace,
Mike


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks....I am eager to try this!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It works very well.

Good luck with it. :wink:


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm curious...at what point in the introductions should you do the vanilla thing?

I'm asssuming that the vanilla scent, while strong, doesn't mask each cat's scent, just adds a common element. So, do you do it immediately upon bringing the new cat home - or wait until everyone has smelled everyone's unique scent for a day or so, and then apply it?


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for asking about the vanilla, I've been meaning to!! Boy thats great to know for future adoptees!! That hissing things gets me nervous, I might dab a little on my self in unsettling times :wink:


----------



## aaron (May 29, 2004)

Would this be good for after a vet visit? My cats hiss for days after one of them goes to the vet. I've also heard using a wash cloth to transfer scent was good, but I don't know if it's to be wet or not.

Aaron


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

The purpose of putting vanilla on your cats is to make them smell like each other, the other cat will smell familiar. Rubbing something on one cat then on the other has the same effect.

This does help on the return from the vet, since the reason the cat that stayed at home is upset is the vet visiting cat smells weird.


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I've tried this and so far it's not working......but I'm going to keep doing it......hopefully it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Vanilla didn't seem to make a difference when I introduced my two either. It's just yet another introduction technique. I assume you are trying other methods. Keeping them separated, letting them smell each other through a door. Feeding them at the same time on opposite sides of the door. Paying attention to your resident cats only when the new cat is present, etc.


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, we have been trying different things and yes they are seperate. We pay attention to our resident cats all the time...it's hard not to. One of our guys is doing very well with the newcomer. The other one just hides when she comes out. If she is brought near him he hisses and runs. This is much better behavior than when she first came to be with us. I think he's just going to take more time to adjust than our other guy. He's really very loving and I also have noticed that he is not very friendly with strangers but warms up slowly. 

I probably should post this as a new topic.  

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

